# Boat Ramp at Trinity River and HWY 90 in Liberty



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I spoke with the city manager today and he informed me they would take a look at it and clean it the best they could...he didn't specify when though. According to what he was saying the City of Liberty has plans to build a two lane boat ramp with a dock and a fish cleaning station somewhere in the area. They are looking at the area across the river from the current ramp as a possible location. He may have been just trying to pacify me but hopefully better things are to come someday in the future. 

I never did get to speak with the county commissioner Mike McCarty. My first email from November was never answered and my second one from December was not answered either. I was told he had surgery and would not be back in the office until January 6th, and then I was told he had the flu, and then I just decided I would sign up to speak in commissioners court. I don't think the county wants anything to do with it.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the efforts dude. That was good effort.
I know its a long shot, but is there any way we can get something done by ourselves to make the ramp at least usable while we wait on the city to get on the matter ?
My guess is the new "proposed" ramp is unlikely to be in place for many, many months to come.
Any thoughts guys ?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for your efforts. You may keep trying to get in touch with McCarty. I don't know him well at all but he seems to be a straight shooter.
That mention of a new ramp sounds familiar. Seems like there was going to be an observation tower as well. 
I'll dig around for news and ask the few folks I know.

Found from Vindicator newspaper archives July 2013 City Manager G Broz addressing Liberty Rotarians:

"A future Quality-of-Life project for Liberty, working with the Port of Liberty Commission, is to build a double boat ramp, a fishing pier, a bird-watching tower and restrooms.."


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well hopefully if we play nice with the city maybe they will start cleaning it again every now and then until a better ramp can be built. Otherwise I would like to find someone local with the proper equipment and see what they would charge to clean it. It would be nice to at least keep that ramp limping along until there is a better alternative. May try contacting McCarty again next week or something but since he never even replied to my emails I don't have much faith in dealing with the county.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks WGA1 for all the work you putting in. I am wondering why this ramp is filling with sand every time the river comes up? There are a lot of other ramps on rivers that donâ€™t have this problem. What would it take to keep it from happening?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if we could get the fire station to have a drill down at the ramp and at least wash the mud down to the water line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm guessing it sands up because it's on the inside and downstream of a curve. About like where you expect to find a sandbar. Not the best location but probably not much choice. 
If any of y'all hear where the new ramp is planned please post. I can't think of where any property is available. Fish market area @ Hwy90 won't work, Boomerang office area??
If someone would just open up the "cut" to the river, the ramp south at Port of Liberty area would be OK. Kinda steep but...


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Was just wondering thesame earlier today. I believe most of the mud may be from wall of dirt on the side of the ramp.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone here ever launched from that ramp at the Port of Liberty? It seems pretty steep.
Is it safe to try launching an 18ft Aluminum boat with a 2 whee drive truck?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yes no problems! I have launched everything from a 12 foot Jon, 17 foot Mako, to a 22 foot walk around with a 1500 dodge there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Makes me nervous everytime I launch there but luckily I don't launch there very often. I'm no engineer but I bet if they filled in that area between the ramp and the railroad bridge with more of those rocks it would stop the ramp from filling in so fast. Maybe not though...I dont know. The more I have thought about it I really don't think the city is in any hurry to build the nice new ramp. I was remebering back a couple of years ago when many of us got a petition signed to maintain the ramp better. It was then that the city took it over from TxDot and I remember hearing then that the city was planning on building the new ramp...that was two years ago. After the discussion with the city last week I am hoping they might clean it off this week. We shall see.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I launch my 21' center console all the time at the port (cut) with a 2wd 1500 dodge with no problems. Just don't like leaving my truck in the parking lot. Lots of break ins. Every time I'm down there you can see broken vehicle glass. But when the river gets up you can get out into the main river with a big boat. Was a pretty good place to tube but the jet skis have taken over. And they like to run right behind you for the wake. Very dangerous if the person falls of the tube/skis.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

I took a drive up US59 last week to check out the public boat ramp at the Trinity. Looked pretty steep but that IS a nice ramp!!
Multi-lane, no holes, very clean and well grooved surface for good tire traction. 
Wish it wasn't too far away from my location.


----------

